# I got a parking ticket



## LittleMissTracy (May 17, 2012)

And I can't see why really.
I clocked the girl who gave me the ticket, and I got the spin that a picture had been taken so its a process type thing.
Here's the thing, there was not indication that I was in some sort of parking restriction, and I was on company business giving a customer info for a water connection. 
The meter maid (lets call her Rita) told me the appeals process and I feel I have a good case really. I have taken pics, it was the refurb next to Utility store I was visiting (yes the area has a lot of travellers as you can see them posing......)

















I have proof that I was there on official business. As you can see there is no road markings or signs where I was parked to justify the ticket.
Has anyone ever put in an appeal and won?
And no I don't think work will pay, but I will be giving it a go


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

No parking restriction lines on the road, no visible notice, no case to justify parking ticket :thumb:


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

LittleMissTracy said:


> And I can't see why really.
> I clocked the girl who gave me the ticket, and I got the spin that a picture had been taken so its a process type thing.
> Here's the thing, there was not indication that I was in some sort of parking restriction, and I was on company business giving a customer info for a water connection.
> The meter maid (lets call her Rita) told me the appeals process and I feel I have a good case really. I have taken pics, it was the refurb next to Utility store I was visiting (yes the area has a lot of travellers as you can see them posing......)
> ...


My parents and a mate both go tickets on 2 separate occasions where the ticket was non stick and flipped upside down when only can assume the door shut. They both appealed and did not pay and never heard anything back. To me it does not look like they have a reason to ticket you as there no signs, no yellow lines maybe just a con company hoping you'll just pay.


----------



## luke123 (Mar 30, 2010)

I cant see any reason as to why you would have gotten a ticket for parking there.


----------



## cmillsjoe (Jun 20, 2012)

there is a grey post just in the middle of the taxi id say it should have a sign on it


----------



## LittleMissTracy (May 17, 2012)

It does have a residents sign at bottom of road, but they (as far as I'm aware) have to sign there area too, and I thought parking boxes or spaces too. 
The ticket is Cheshire West and Chester council as I was in Ellesmere Port.
Reading the ticket, I don't know what it is for, apart from it stating 'parking for longer than permitted'



cmillsjoe said:


> there is a grey post just in the middle of the taxi id say it should have a sign on it


I agree, but it didn't. And I wasn't looking for one.


----------



## Hasan1 (Jul 1, 2011)

What reason dose it give on the ticket cos I'm lost on this 1


----------



## Will_G (Jan 23, 2012)

At the end of the road there are zone ends signs, there doesnt happen to be loading/parking restriction signs at the end of the road too?


----------



## LittleMissTracy (May 17, 2012)

'Parking for longer than permitted' Contravention code 30.
Just checked the ticket more, even got details of tax disc :lol:
Further up the road I think it was residents parking but I did a U-ee and left.


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

Looking it up on google maps, it USED TO have double yellows there, back in 2009. The grey post is there and still has no sign affixed. Appeal it.

http://maps.google.co.uk/maps?q=CH6...CrG3QFUiCVDZB-h4YNZb2A&cbp=12,271.58,,0,18.32

EDIT:
move further along the street and there is a "no waiting" sign, but even that would probably be a contentious one.
http://maps.google.co.uk/maps?q=CH6...=6ejVGGssoPaYoOqR3W1gNw&cbp=12,148.18,,0,9.01


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

LittleMissTracy said:


> 'Parking for longer than permitted' Contravention code 30.


Did "Rita" therefore make a note of when you parked and left?


----------



## Hasan1 (Jul 1, 2011)

LittleMissTracy said:


> 'Parking for longer than permitted' Contravention code 30.
> Just checked the ticket more, even got details of tax disc :lol:
> Further up the road I think it was residents parking but I did a U-ee and left.


How long was you there for


----------



## Will_G (Jan 23, 2012)

M1pui I was just doing the same with google street view

http://maps.google.com/maps?q=victo...MjJo-UkkwZ88bEDORmzYcQ&cbp=12,192.14,,0,22.57


----------



## Will_G (Jan 23, 2012)

Also the sign on the end of the road

http://maps.google.com/maps?q=victo...aKd5ks7SXjlv9iU0eEr6uA&cbp=12,292.91,,2,-2.89


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

Will_G said:


> Also the sign on the end of the road
> 
> http://maps.google.com/maps?q=victo...aKd5ks7SXjlv9iU0eEr6uA&cbp=12,292.91,,2,-2.89


Funnily enough, I was just investigating the back of that sign...

"End of No Waiting"

http://maps.google.co.uk/maps?q=CH6...QFUiCVDZB-h4YNZb2A&cbp=12,120.26,,1,5.61&z=19

So, according to the google maps dated stuff, you were seemingly parked in a no/restricted waiting zone.


----------



## LittleMissTracy (May 17, 2012)

m1pui said:


> Looking it up on google maps, it USED TO have double yellows there, back in 2009. The grey post is there and still has no sign affixed. Appeal it.
> 
> http://maps.google.co.uk/maps?q=CH6...CrG3QFUiCVDZB-h4YNZb2A&cbp=12,271.58,,0,18.32
> 
> ...


Brilliant that :thumb:
Defo going to appeal. And when that guy wants his water, he better do it right 1st time. Only kidding, the customer was sound


----------



## Coops (Apr 26, 2008)

Will_G said:


> Also the sign on the end of the road
> 
> http://maps.google.com/maps?q=victo...aKd5ks7SXjlv9iU0eEr6uA&cbp=12,292.91,,2,-2.89


So 10mins parking, unless you are a resident. Begs the question again, did Rita clock you parking up?


----------



## LittleMissTracy (May 17, 2012)

Wow, thanks for the responses.
Observed time 10.00 to 10.15. I was early and there about 9.45 waiting for customer. I ended up leaving about 10.25 after our chat



Coops said:


> So 10mins parking, unless you are a resident. Begs the question again, did Rita clock you parking up?


Yeah, I only clocked that when I left the road.


----------



## Will_G (Jan 23, 2012)

Having had a hunt around all the roads leading onto that road have the same signs that its a restricted parking area so you'd of passed one of the signs at least even if you didnt come into the road from the direction of the street view I posted up earlier


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

Just pay up, and help the local economy.

I'll get my coat


----------



## LittleMissTracy (May 17, 2012)

There's a bit of irony really as I never park on building sites or yellow lines like a lot of my work buddies do. I get stung on this one of my ignorance and when I do park on site I end up with a puncture


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

Also in your appeal ask to see a Copy of the TRO (traffic regulation order) or check on line

http://www.torbay.gov.uk/index/yourservices/parking/trafficregulationorders.htm

http://www.trafficpenaltytribunal.gov.uk/site/scripts/documents_info.php?documentID=139

http://www.trafficpenaltytribunal.gov.uk/site/scripts/documents_info.php?documentID=132&pageNumber=2

By failing to have the appropriate sign age and /or road marking they are in breach of any TRO which might have been made nullifying the ticket

EG the TRO might have show the parking bays / time plate / yellow lines ect


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

http://neilherron.blogspot.co.uk/2011/05/no-excuses-no-tro-then-give-back-money.html


----------



## LittleMissTracy (May 17, 2012)

Cheers for that. There's some great points in there that I'll put in my letter. Going to get BF to help with it as he too is excellent with wording.


----------



## GR33N (Apr 5, 2009)

LeadFarmer said:


> Just pay up, and help the local economy.
> 
> I'll get my coat


I agree, God how selfish there could have been a child .... or something :lol:

In all seriousness looks a bit poorly sign posted IMO, a friend once got away with an SP30 because the 30mph board was partially (2/3) covered by an overhanging bush so it might be worth a go :thumb:


----------



## LittleMissTracy (May 17, 2012)

After a little more advice, getting confused by too much info. I put my appeal in on 17th September and contact the council on the 24th September for an update, I was told the ticket was on hold pending appeal and I would be contacted with the outcome. I have heard nothing!
How long should an appeal take? I haven't contacted them again as I'm hoping I don't have to pay and they've lost it.


----------



## Rayner (Aug 16, 2012)

LittleMissTracy said:


> After a little more advice, getting confused by too much info. I put my appeal in on 17th September and contact the council on the 24th September for an update, I was told the ticket was on hold pending appeal and I would be contacted with the outcome. I have heard nothing!
> How long should an appeal take? I haven't contacted them again as I'm hoping I don't have to pay and they've lost it.


They take forever, I won one once but by the time I knew that I couldn't remember getting the ticket 

I wouldn't phone then again, they wont lose it but the more time goes on, hopefully they might realise they've got plenty of money.

By the way in your pic there is no way they can give you a ticket!?
Of the van is taxed and insured they can't fine you for parking in any spaces like that.

Good luck

Sent from my GT-I9100P using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

In this case, no news is good news!

Posted by tippy tap tippy tap a whapper slapper tippy tap a dapper crapper tipidy dipidy do day day!


----------



## Will_G (Jan 23, 2012)

Good luck with the appeal

Rayner you may wish to check the google streetmaps showing she's in a restricted zone


----------



## Rayner (Aug 16, 2012)

Will_G said:


> Good luck with the appeal
> 
> Rayner you may wish to check the google streetmaps showing she's in a restricted zone


Yet again I should really read the other posts first.

In that case your screwed!

Thanks will

Sent from my GT-I9100P using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Gaspode (Oct 25, 2012)

As I understand it, there are two types of 'resident only' parking restrictions - one where a road has clearly marked parking bays and others (as this may be) where a number of roads in an area are restricted - they place signs on all the entrance roads and once you've passed the sign, you're liable to get a ticket if you park (without a permit) anywhere in the area....
I don't think the fact you were there on business has any bearing on the matter (though it might have been nice if your customer had warned you of the restrictions). My parents live on a road with similar restrictions - if they have workmen (or anyone else for that matter) visiting, they have a supply of 'daily' permits that they can provide to prevent the parked vehicle getting a ticket.....


----------



## rob3rto (May 23, 2007)

Pepipoo is the best site for advice on this. Plenty of experts who can help.


----------



## LittleMissTracy (May 17, 2012)

Just a update for anyone and a thank you for the help I was given.
I sent an email with pics and a copy of my job note to Cheshire West and Chester Council, I got a response early November asking for proof as in a letter of my manager to prove it was offical company business,which my manager kindly did, or a demand would be sent to the registered keeper of vehicle (the comapny I work for).
I got a letter today (nearly 4 months on) stating that the charge has been cancelled 
Very happy 
Thanks again


----------



## Hasan1 (Jul 1, 2011)

LittleMissTracy said:


> Just a update for anyone and a thank you for the help I was given.
> I sent an email with pics and a copy of my job note to Cheshire West and Chester Council, I got a response early November asking for proof as in a letter of my manager to prove it was offical company business,which my manager kindly did, or a demand would be sent to the registered keeper of vehicle (the comapny I work for).
> I got a letter today (nearly 4 months on) stating that the charge has been cancelled
> Very happy
> Thanks again


Good to hear :thumb:


----------



## VW STEVE. (Mar 18, 2012)

LittleMissTracy said:


> Just a update for anyone and a thank you for the help I was given.
> I sent an email with pics and a copy of my job note to Cheshire West and Chester Council, I got a response early November asking for proof as in a letter of my manager to prove it was offical company business,which my manager kindly did, or a demand would be sent to the registered keeper of vehicle (the comapny I work for).
> I got a letter today (nearly 4 months on) stating that the charge has been cancelled
> Very happy
> Thanks again


...........nice one.


----------



## Sparky160 (Aug 12, 2011)

If there are no road markings they cannot issue a ticket, I was told this by a parking attendant first hand last summer as he was writing me a ticket. He actually told me, "if you had have parked just on down the road there where the lines have worn off, i couldnt give you a ticket" Think you have a strong case and shouldnt have to pay

EDIT: Just seen it has been resolved, good job


----------



## Benn (Aug 22, 2007)

Normally, work or no work doesn't matter. As just cause your at work means nothing.


Well done for fighting it.


----------



## LittleMissTracy (May 17, 2012)

Thanks again. 
There were no identification of parking restriction outside the shops and flats as in signs, or road markings. And I used the company business as in my favour as I was. It would've been different maybe if I was getting my dinner but I got the result I was after. Good start to the year


----------

